# Gaming Home theater system



## magixxx9949 (May 12, 2009)

i am looking for a home theater system (preferably a home theater in a box) for my gaming consoles. I have a Sharp LC-32SB24U TV as well as a Xbox 360 and a Playstation 3. right now i am using HDMI cables on both of them running directly to the TV. as far as the home theater system i only have a few personal requirements:
1) home theater system must come with a reciever. (no DVD player)
2) minimum of 750 watts total
3) must have at least 3 optical audio outlets
4) under $250 dollars
The third point is what i have been having problems finding. my tv has only one optical audio outlet and most of the home theater systems i have been researching only have one as well. if any one knows of a system that has the requirements or can be of any help, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: gaming home theater set-up*

Why do you want optical audio outlets and not HDMI? 
I suggest the Onkyo 605 and a nice set of speakers but it is WAY over you 250 budget. Onkyo has some nice HTIB setups which will be more close to your price point. 

Matt


----------



## magixxx9949 (May 12, 2009)

i need opinions on this set-up it. i have found it within my price range.

Reciever= Sony STR-DG520
Speakers= Sony DAV-DZ120


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

If you really want a HTIB I suggest you go listen to them. Most people here have done the HTIB and then upgraded. Every HTIB speaker system that I have heard sounds like every singer has a sinus blockage and is signing with food in their mouth. :bigsmile: If you want a budget system I suggest taking a look at these. Or these. I hoped this helped a little. 

*Budget Receivers*
Marantz SR4002 
Yamaha RX-V463 
Yamaha RX-V663 
Pioneer VSX-918V-K 
Onkyo 606


Matt


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

at a minimum I would save up and buy an onkyo htib as apposed to sonys stuff . Whatever you do I would demo things first. Most people on these boards buy a htib and then come complaining about the sound and want to upgrade. That is where Matt's advice comes in and people buy a budget receiver and seperates.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

My mom has purchased 3 HTiB, and guess what...they all sounded the same. One was a 1000$, the other two were around 300. Overall, they don't provide clean, crisp sound. Also, the sub was always lacking any depth and power. And the sound quality was always loud mids, but uppers and lowers were always gone.

Also, my sisters 200$ HTiB is loud, but thats it. Its a 1000 Watt HTiB, and it cranks...but doesnt sound good. Its mostly noise. Whatever you choose, you will have to deal with it. Halo, Forza, Gran Turismo, Street Fighter, all dont sound that well on any of them. Trust me, I have played my fair share of video games on HTiB, and it doesnt really help the sound quality or gaming experience, if anything it distracts you because it sounds so weird and it doesn't fit well with your High Def display.


If you spend the money on a TV, why waste it with Sound. Just what I recommend doing is getting a Onkyo AVR, with some Satilite speakers from best buy or something. But after a while upgrade slowly. Thats what i Did.

Started out on a KLH, with a 5.1 Sat. speaker combo for 200. Upgraded everything over the years to what you see in my Sig.


----------



## magixxx9949 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry but i probably should have mentioned this before. this set-up is for a bedroom instead of a living room. our living room already has two sets of quality Paradigm speakers (front and rears) a high-end Sony front channel as well as a high-end Sony reciever (forgot the model number) and a big Velodyne Subwoofer. After knowing all of this, does it change ur answers or opinions?


----------



## briannarichardson2 (3 mo ago)

Marantz SR4002
Yamaha RX-V463
Watch Orlando Magic Games
Yamaha RX-V663
Pioneer VSX-918V-K
Onkyo 606


----------



## briannarichardson2 (3 mo ago)

magixxx9949 said:


> i am looking for a home theater system (preferably a home theater in a box) for my gaming consoles. I have a Sharp LC-32SB24U TV as well as a Xbox 360 and a Playstation 3. right now i am using HDMI cables on both of them running directly to the TV. as far as the home theater system i only have a few personal requirements:
> 1) home theater system must come with a reciever. (no DVD player)
> 2) minimum of 750 watts total
> 3) must have at least 3 optical audio outlets
> ...


what did you say epoxy flake flooring Brisbane?


----------

